# how can i install DirectX on Fedora Core 3



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i just completed the installation of Guild Wars on FC3 and i need DirectX or some 3D output.

is there some Linux alternative to DX? or is there some way to install DX on Linux?


----------



## 2ply (Jan 11, 2005)

Er, out of curiousity, do you have the 3D linux drivers for your card? I think those come with DX support, don't quote me on it though, I'm not on a nix rig right now. I think installing the 3D's for your card should work, for Fedora, the easiest way is probably through yum. Google 'unofficial Fedora Core FAQ', it has simple instructions on how to set-up yum and install the 3D drivers for both ATI and nVidia cards.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

downloaded drivers for linux about to install them

they not work still need DX


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Direct X is not supported under Linux. If you want to play a game that requires Direct X you can use something like WineX which has emulation to allow Direct X games to work but its buggy and doesn't support all games...


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

though it's not free, Cedega should be the answer to your X issues. See here. http://www.transgaming.com/


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

awesome... i will check out winex to see if that will work for now...

btw can someone send me a link to download this? i did a google and nuthing showed up really.

*EDIT:* the www.winehq.com site says that WINE supports some DX 3d. see here. http://www.winehq.com/site/wine_features i have the latest version of wine for FC3


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

norin said:


> awesome... i will check out winex to see if that will work for now...
> 
> btw can someone send me a link to download this? i did a google and nuthing showed up really.
> 
> *EDIT:* the www.winehq.com site says that WINE supports some DX 3d. see here. http://www.winehq.com/site/wine_features i have the latest version of wine for FC3


WINE itself does not concentrate on games, where as Cedega (formally called WINEX, based on WINE) is geared towards games.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

awww... is there a freeware version?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

norin said:


> awww... is there a freeware version?


Of Cedega? Not that I'm aware of. However, it's only $5 per month for full access to their downloads section, but if you only want to pay one time, they make you pay for several months worth.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

::shakes fist angrily::

are there any other alternatives do you know?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

norin said:


> ::shakes fist angrily::
> 
> are there any other alternatives do you know?


For playing games, Cedega is your best bet. WINE is your best bet for applications. There's several emulators from VMware, Win4Lin, and a few others. Most are commercial software though. I don't think any of the emulators supports DX. VMware was going to, but I don't know if they ever did it.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

hmmm... will look into it. i have VMWare for windows would it work under WINE in FC3?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

norin said:


> hmmm... will look into it. i have VMWare for windows would it work under WINE in FC3?


Hmm... You want to run FC3 through VMWare on top of Windows? And run WINE through that? Theoretically, it should work. You may run into a few issues here and there, but most things should still run fine.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

ni i have FC3 installed on my computer alongside XP Pro. i need DirectX emulation on FC3 to play GuildWars


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

norin said:


> ni i have FC3 installed on my computer alongside XP Pro. i need DirectX emulation on FC3 to play GuildWars


Under Cedega, Guildwars is only partially supported. Look here for info: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3370. It works, but not very well apparently.

You'll have to check with VMware to see if it supports DX, otherwise, you're stuck using Windows for that game.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

well that's just terribly upsetting, o well... i have VMWare for Windows will it work on linux too? if i install uner WINE? that's funny using a Windows emulator to run a windows emulator to run a windows program. ^_^


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

norin said:


> well that's just terribly upsetting, o well... i have VMWare for Windows will it work on linux too? if i install uner WINE? that's funny using a Windows emulator to run a windows emulator to run a windows program. ^_^


 :laugh: 

I wouldn't recommend doing it that way. There's a version of VMWare that runs native to linux, but I don't know if your existing license will work for the Linux version. Is Guild Wars a new game? If so, the support for it should improve since it's listed as a popular game. If it's been out for some time, then don't expect much improvement. The reason I say that is everyone that pays for Cedega gets to vote which games Transgaming should concentrate on. If Guild Wars doesn't receive a lot of votes, then it won't be looked at very much.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

Guild Wars was just released this month, so it is relatively new.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

norin said:


> Guild Wars was just released this month, so it is relatively new.


Then since it's new, you may wish to check that link in about a month or so and see if there's any better support for it under Cedega.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

awesome will do


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Has anyone tried Bochs? I haven't, but it looks interesting. I'd rather use a "good" version of WINe to run Windows programs and have Windows gone, but that is proving elusive. Maybe I can get Windows to run under Bochs. :grin: 

Also, how does the fee of Transgaming handle expenses only? Can't they just sell gear like everyone else? Looks to me like they're a little greedy, and may be violating the GPL of WINe by making you pay extra to get their verision of WINe. If there's something else they're greedy about, can't they just lock that off and make you pay to get to it while letting you freely download from areas they're less greedy about? Something just doesn't look right to me. :4-thatsba


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Lectraplayer said:


> Has anyone tried Bochs? I haven't, but it looks interesting. I'd rather use a "good" version of WINe to run Windows programs and have Windows gone, but that is proving elusive. Maybe I can get Windows to run under Bochs. :grin:
> 
> Also, how does the fee of Transgaming handle expenses only? Can't they just sell gear like everyone else? Looks to me like they're a little greedy, and may be violating the GPL of WINe by making you pay extra to get their verision of WINe. If there's something else they're greedy about, can't they just lock that off and make you pay to get to it while letting you freely download from areas they're less greedy about? Something just doesn't look right to me. :4-thatsba


I have heard of Bochs, but I haven't used it. Sorry, can't help you with it. 

As far as GPL and charging money. The GPL doesn't say that you have to provide the program free of charge. It only states that you *have* to provide the source code to your application. And any changes that someone else makes must be contributed back to the community. You can't close source a GPL program. Linus can charge $1,000 for each person that wants to use the Linux Kernel if he really wanted too, as long as he provided the source code to it. Many companies charge for GPL'd programs (Mandrake, SUSE, MySQL, etc), but they provide the source with it as required. What you're paying for is their contributions to it, support if you need it and the time they took to package everything together. 

Transgamming is a company that needs to make money. Unfortunately, just selling shirts, hats, etc won't sustain a company. In fact, very few people actually buy that type of stuff. With the subscription fee, you get access to all of their downloads, some programs that they've created (Point2Play for example) that works with Cedega as well as the source code. They also contribute a lot of code back to the WINE project. Another thing you get with your subscription is the ability to vote for what games you think should be given priority in terms of making it work under Cedega. Only those with valid subscriptions are allowed to vote. 

While we all like "free", there's a difference between free as in beer and free as in speech. The GPL only gives you free as in speech (the source code). Free as in beer (no charge for the software) won't sustain a company, won't pay any ones bills and definately won't put money in someone's pocket.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I knew it said that I can charge for copies of GPL stuff, but it also says that I can't make a profit from it, like Transgaming's doing. I can only charge according to the costs of distributing the goods (programs, code, etc.). Also, these bunches like Red Hat, Mandrake, SuSE, etc. all put all sorts of other gear, like Sun's Star Office with their open source components, so they can make a profit off of that as that stuff isn't GPL or even open source, but as far as just the open-source part, they can't make a profit off of that without violating the GPL. Why can't Transgaming just make their open source stuff monetarily free to download since it don't cost them hardly anything to have me come and download it? They're running their servers on other projects anyway, so the cost of many users downloading open source goods like WineX would still be minimal. They could charge the $69.95 for their copies of closed source goods, but the GPL clearly states that you *can not* make a profit off of GPL-protected goods. :4-thatsba


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I have to side with Skie on this. While I just love free, those providers, such as Transgaming, must have some source of income. And they're not doing any arm-twisting, as some unnamed software giants do. You don't have to buy what they have to offer, unless you'd like some game support. Their angle is really that they're not so much selling the software, but the support that comes with it. And as gaming grows among Linux users, supply and demand will out in the end, and the game software people will have to provide games to run in the Linux environment. If you've already got hundreds in the game software, what's a $30.00 subscription? and that gets your first 6 months. It's $5.00 per month to continue if you like. I don't see a problem with this.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If Transgaming were violating the GPL, I guarentee you they would have been taken to court by now. And $5/month isn't very much of a profit when you consider that you're not just paying for access to the software, but to the support, to the fact that you can vote for what they concentrate on and to their own software that they've produced. Also, the server and bandwidth fees are not cheap. I honestly would hate to see what their bandwidth costs are each month. Thier employee's are paid to make all sorts of games work as well as possible under linux. Their employee's are paid to update and maintain the website, which is pretty extensive once you log in. As far as I'm concerned, that $5/month that I spent was well worth it. 

If you really feel that they're violating the GPL, either talk to a lawyer that's familar with the GPL or get some type of community discussion going on the subject. I'm also sure that Transgamming would be more then happy to offer a few words on their behalf as well.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

More information here. http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html#TOCConfusingTerm


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

batty_professor said:


> More information here. http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html#TOCConfusingTerm


Excellent find. I'm no expert on the GPL, but this should clear up this matter. :smile:


----------



## viza (May 18, 2005)

Lectraplayer said:


> Has anyone tried Bochs? I haven't, but it looks interesting. I'd rather use a "good" version of WINe to run Windows programs and have Windows gone, but that is proving elusive. Maybe I can get Windows to run under Bochs. :grin:
> 
> Also, how does the fee of Transgaming handle expenses only? Can't they just sell gear like everyone else? Looks to me like they're a little greedy, and may be violating the GPL of WINe by making you pay extra to get their verision of WINe. If there's something else they're greedy about, can't they just lock that off and make you pay to get to it while letting you freely download from areas they're less greedy about? Something just doesn't look right to me. :4-thatsba


Cedega is compliant with GPL 100%. All sources up to bleeding edge most recent build are available from their cvs. SourceForge.net for details.

Here is a how-to:
http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45

Don't expect any help from Cedega unless you pay them LOL. Since you can download source, compile it, and it actually works, there is no GPL violation. GPL does not require them to provide support or docs, only the source. Even if the source takes x, y, and z tweaks to get it to work, and those tweaks are not provided for free, they are still compliant if the source code is provided. In fact, they aren't even obligated to supply a working configuration file. They are nice guys so they do anyway.

Usually that's what people that get paid for(like redhat, or the commercial cedega subscription folks) and how money is made in open source. The people being paid to support it often kick a bone back the developers in return for user requested features, etc.

Writing the code and giving it away is enough, no one is obligated to spend their days dealing with users and supporting them without some sort of compensation. The code itself is a gift to the world. 

A technically able person can download it, try it out unrestricted. If they like it they have the option of using it on as many computers as they like, and possibly paying someone to support the software for them. Someone who needs help needs to either pay a technically able person, or call in a favor. The poor programmer that slaves endlessly to build this code, and give it away, should not have to deal with anything but improving his software. He is already way overworked and dealing with his own set of time issues and work.

Aside from GPL and my personal peeves about some ungrateful users of free software who go off about this and that when they have a problem... most of which wouldn't be so ungrateful if they opened the file called README and read it, then learned how to use google...

I am also trying to get guild wars working under it. GW does not recognize the video card string being passed. I bet it would work otherwise.... I am trying to figure the hack out now....

l8,
-viza


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

ok so if i download the source, how can i compile it? i mean i have been programming for some years in different languages, C++, Java, QBasic, VBasic, HTML, others too... but how can i comile it using functions in FC3? and will i still have to pay for it to use it?


----------



## viza (May 18, 2005)

norin said:


> ok so if i download the source, how can i compile it? i mean i have been programming for some years in different languages, C++, Java, QBasic, VBasic, HTML, others too... but how can i comile it using functions in FC3? and will i still have to pay for it to use it?


usually compilers are available on any platform, most often gcc on linux. you typically do:
./configure
make
make install

in a properly built source directory structure. The args can get tricky. However, on the link I provided, if you click it, and read the page, provides step by step instructions which tells you how and where to get a shell script that makes it real easy. It's menu driven, and you don't need to worry about the args.

It's about as close to point and click as a shell script can get LOL.

I think there are six different builds you can mess with till you find one you like/works for you.

There is no "manual" but that's why cedega is there, to take your money and help you.

thx
-viza


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

ok so, when i am on linux again, go to that page you provided, and compile it using that method using BASH? or use the one the page describes? and once it's compiled i just double click and install and i have a working Cedega system on my Linux box. allowing me to HOPEFULLY play GW and other fine games?


----------

